# most haunted place in Bath



## sparky 70 (Sep 25, 2014)

Does anyone know of the most haunted place in Bath or around this area?


----------



## Geri (Sep 25, 2014)

There are no such things as ghosts, so nowhere.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 25, 2014)

Dunno about Bath but there's a ghost in my bath. I was lying there the other day and suddenly these ghostly bubbles appeared from nowhere, followed by a terrible smell, as if hell itself had opened up.


----------



## tony heath (Sep 25, 2014)

Solsbury Hill can make your heart go boom boom boom


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 25, 2014)

if there were such things as ghosts, then the site of the roman arena would be my choice - there were more than enough violent deaths in that place.
also, around the area are several battlefields. Dating from the 9th century to the civil war and even more modern era events.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2014)

I went to the Battle of Lansdown site a few weeks ago (fairly close to the Toghill dogging car park funnily enough) . Worth a visit, more dog walkers than doggers though) The Grenville monument has a bit of info about the battle which took place during the English Civil War .

No ghosts though


----------



## Cakes (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't believe in ghosts, but bloody love a good ghost story. Here's a few to be going along with...


----------



## JTG (Oct 3, 2014)

Theatre Royal supposedly


----------

